
How Can We Make You Happy Today, Peter Thiel? - dauna
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/three-cheers-for-peter-thiel/
======
cheez
This is fucking ridiculous. The guy has a bone to pick, he picks it. Outing
someone is serious business, that is your private life. Who knows the kind of
personal trauma he suffered as a result?

There are things about many people that were they to come out in a public,
Googleable way, they would damage their career and relationship prospects
permanently. How many careers have these kinds of publications destroyed?

That's why I side with the less-than-moral-but-not-illegal private behaviours
of various people. The recent lawsuit filed by a confirmed prostitute and
stripper(!) against a famous VC comes to mind. Of course, by the time he
responded exactly in the manner I predicted (only a few days later), the
damage had already been done. He had been removed from his partnership role at
the VC fund.

This shit is serious and people play games with it.

------
nailer
I dislike PayPal immensely but picking on Thiel for defending someone whose
sex tape was released without their consent is sad.

The point of the article is mainly to illustrate the disconnect between
journalists and the public (as illustrated by the jury's ruling) over the
importance of people who publish this online (not calling sex tape publishers
journalists).

